# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.3.6

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.6 is out!  *Added support for:*
LG L-02E, Huawei U8815, Huawei U8666-1, Samsung GT-S5830G, ZTE V790  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.6 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *LG L-02E* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Huawei U8815 (Ascend G300)* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Huawei U8666-1 (Ascend Y 201)* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Samsung GT-S5830G* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *ZTE V790* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

